# Looking for One More...Bergen County, NJ



## Talembar (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey All,

   We're looking for one more addition to our Monday/Tuesday night weekly game in Bergen County, NJ. Game has just started last week. We currently have 4 players coming to the table, and we were hoping to get another. The game will be a healthy mix of storyline, role-playing and combat...anyone interested in any of the particulars, just ask...

   Datasifter, if you're still interested, send me an email. That said, I understand if Steve is a bit closer to you as far as travel-time is concerned -- as you never mentioned where in Morris County you were settling in...

~Jace


----------



## fidoraguy (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re:*

deleted


----------



## Talembar (Apr 21, 2008)

Fidoraguy,

   Never got the email, but I've emailed you. Please resend...thanks.

~Jace


----------



## Talembar (May 15, 2008)

*Bump*

We've acquired a fourth player, but one of our other players had to drop out because of a conflict between work and our Monday gaming night. So as of right now, we have a fighter, a thief, a ranger and a monk, but no mage. So if anyone is interested in a game with a lot of storyline & roleplaying with a great group of guys, then by all means send me an email -- Tyrloch720@aol.com. We play every Monday night from 7-11 PM in Elmwood Park, NE Bergen County. Anyone who want to hear more about the game itself, just ask...

~Jace


----------

